# 1,000 Creative Writing Prompts: Ideas for Blogs, Scripts, Stories and More



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

*1,000 Creative Writing Prompts: Ideas for Blogs, Scripts, Stories and More*

For some people, coming up with countless ideas for stories, songs, poems and scripts is second nature. For us normal folk, writer's block hits us like a ton of bricks. "1,000 Creative Writing Prompts" is a collection of ideas that can jump start your pen back into action with subject matters ranging from the seasons to Shakespeare, your first love to the Fourth of July and even your high school prom. The book also includes several essays to get you started today!

"From holidays to seasons, from memories to "the weird," there is something for even the pickiest writer...Bryan Cohen's prompts are, in my opinion, pure genius in their construction...Don't delay, though. Right now he has it marked down to a ridiculously low price, but I can't guarantee the sale will still be in effect when you get there."
Deb Gallardo, Story Ideas Virtuoso

http://www.amazon.com/000-Creative-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B0044DEL7C


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bryan--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(This welcome is as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Just wanted to let y'all know that I made my first two Kindle sales the other day!

If anybody from the boards picks it up, please let me know what you think of it. Thanks so much .

Here's a sample writing prompt for you to chew on: 
52. How do you feel as though you will change with your upcoming birthday? Will your
responsibilities change? Will your clock start ticking a little faster to do something that you've
been meaning to do? Be specific and detailed.

999 other prompts at your disposal if you get the book .

Sincerely, 
Bryan

http://www.amazon.com/000-Creative-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B0044DEL7C


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Dear All, 

I've been extremely happy with the sales of my book so far! 

To celebrate, here's another prompt from the book. Feel free to use it for a scene, a story, a blog post or whatever you want. 
10. Try to remember the moment where you felt you lost your innocence. Write a conversation between your present self and the past version of you from that moment.

Enjoy the prompt and if you want to try the other 900+ prompts, give my book a shot!

Sincerely,
Bryan


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

October was an extremely awesome month and I hope everybody had a great Halloween! Here's a Halloween prompt to celebrate .

2. You have a 16 year old daughter who wants to go to a Halloween party with all of her peers.
You take her to the Halloween store to find an "appropriate" costume. She is resistant to most
"conservative" choices. Describe the encounter, your feelings, and what you end up deciding
upon.

I now even have a couple of kind reviews as well, hooray! Feel free to check it out.

http://www.amazon.com/000-Creative-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B0044DEL7C


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Another month full of surprises as my book has done much better than I thought it would. Here is a prompt for the holidays just for you forum readers .

In a magical turn of events, it has been decided that instead of gifts this year, you will receive people from your life to be with on the holidays. Since your family is already there, who are the 7 to 10 people that you wish to receive for Christmas?

Drop on by http://www.amazon.com/000-Creative-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B0044DEL7C and have a fantastic holiday season!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Just conducted a fantastic interview about my book with author Sheila Bender, located right here: 
http://www.writingitreal.com/cgi-bin/get_article.pl?ID=568

Here is a sample prompt to get you writers writing, and interested in the book, perhaps .

381. Imagine that you have a $100 bill in your wallet. You go to the grocery store and after
making purchases you spend exactly $100. When you look back in your wallet you see that there
is another $100. You spend it again. It comes back! Detail your first week with this ever replenishing
$100 bill.

Hope you enjoy the prompt! Feel free to check out the book at: 
http://www.amazon.com/000-Creative-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B0044DEL7C

Thanks!, 
Bryan


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

10 Prompts about Writing:

Hey all, in honor of reaching the #1 book in writing skills, I thought I'd give you all 10 free "writing" prompts from my 1,000 Prompts book. Enjoy!



609. Describe the best piece of writing that you've ever constructed. What makes this the best in
your mind? Also, write about what you think you would need to do to top it.

610. Describe the worst piece of writing that you've ever constructed. What did you learn from
writing this piece?

611. Write a scene or story that is intentionally bad in every possible way.

612. Talk about a time in which someone praised your writing and how it made you feel.
Describe the scene and the reactions of anybody else in the room upon hearing these words.

613. You have just won an award for your writing and you must give an acceptance speech that
is worthy of your talents. Write your speech in its entirety and include an on-camera interview
afterward for good measure.

614. Write a poem or a short story for the love of your life, past or present.

615. Talk about how your writing style has changed over the years. Write the same paragraph in
your style from ten years ago, five years ago and from today. If you are especially young, this
exercise can be extremely silly and fun .

616. You have been given a magical pad of paper that makes everything that is written on it into
reality. What do you write and what is your reasoning behind it?

617. Imagine a world in which writing was prized above athletics as a worldwide televised sport
and you are one of the top competitors. Describe this world and what your "writing workout"
would be.

618. How does writing fit into your life? Is it a hobby, a profession, a dream or something else?
Write about this priority and if you would like to shift it at some point.

990 additional prompts can be yours for just $2.99 . Thanks for stopping by my post.


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

This has been an amazing year for this little book that could!

Since October 2010, _1,000 Creative Writing Prompts_ has sold over 3,000 copies! It's constantly the #1 book in the Writing Skills category in the Amazon Kindle store which often keeps it in the top 4,000 in the entire Kindle store, which is quite an accomplishment for a non-fiction book by a first-time author.

Lots of folks have had some great things to say about it and it continues to spread like wildfire. I couldn't be happier about it. Thank you so much to all you Kindle Board folk and other readers for supporting the book and spreading it about!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A prompt for Wednesday, June 29th: Imagine spending a day in the life of someone with the diametrically opposite political, spiritual and personal views. Where does this person live and what does he or she do for a living? What are some of the experiences in his past that have caused this person to have these views? Does this change your opinion of this person or does it strengthen your views?

http://www.amazon.com/000-Creative-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B0044DEL7C


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks good!  Just bought a copy.  Thanks!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks so much, Lisa! Looks like you've got a lot of titles out already, but maybe the book can help inspire you on an off-writing day .


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A prompt for a sweltering week in Illinois .

You've just heard on the news that today will be a scorcher, potentially a record breaking temperature. You walk outside for a morning cup of (iced) coffee. When you return, you realize that you've locked yourself out and that you won't be able to get back in until your significant other or locksmith can come back at 5 PM. What do you do to beat the heat throughout the day?

http://www.amazon.com/000-Creative-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B0044DEL7C


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

With my ten-year high school reunion coming up, why not a reunion prompt? 

While at your high school reunion, chatting with a few old friends, your mortal high school enemy comes up to you. He or she asks you to talk in private for a minute to reveal a confession about the high school days. What is the confession and what is your reaction to it? How does this changes your perception of this person?

Try out 1,000 more prompts to get your creative juices flowing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Now over 4,000 copies sold!

Try out 1,000 writing prompts to get your creative juices flowing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Over 4,000 copies sold!

Try out 1,000 writing prompts to get your creative juices flowing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A must have for any writer's digital shelf!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A must have for any writer's digital shelf!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Now over 5,000 copies sold!

Try out 1,000 writing prompts to get your creative juices flowing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Since October 2010, 1,000 Creative Writing Prompts has sold over 5,000 copies! It's constantly the #1 book in the Writing Skills category in the Amazon Kindle store which often keeps it in the top 4,000 in the entire Kindle store, which continues to amaze me every single day .

Lots of folks have had great things to say about it and it continues to spread like wildfire. I couldn't be happier about it. Thank you so much to all you Kindle Board folk and other readers for supporting the book and spreading it about!

Try 1,000 Creative Writing Prompts on for size!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm more amazed by how successful this book has been every single day. This week, I learned about the site Pinterist because a few people had posted a pin about it as a great resource for school writing prompts. I also found out that a friend of mine who is an Advanced Placement English teacher is planning on using it for his high school classes. I'm truly grateful everyday for this book's success and I'm extremely proud of all the effort I put into it. Nearly 6,000 copies sold so far and hopefully more to come!

Try 1,000 Creative Writing Prompts on for size!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm very excited to be working on the sequel for this book! I would love for you to give it a look if you're having any sort of writer's block!

Try 1,000 Creative Writing Prompts on for size!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Now over 6,000 copies sold!

Try out 1,000 writing prompts to get your creative juices flowing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

This has been a whirlwind year for me as a writer and one of the biggest reasons is because of this book. Because people have taken so kindly to the 1,000 ideas within, I have been able to spend much more time on my writing craft and I'm extremely grateful for the response. More importantly is that people buying this book have found it to be extremely helpful. There is even one Amazon review in which a reader used a prompt from the book to generate an entire novel! Imagine, if there were 1,000 novels just waiting to burst out because of these prompts! I hope that this is the case 

Try out 1,000 writing prompts to get your creative juices flowing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

In honor of Thanksgiving, here is one of the Thanksgiving writing prompts from the book!

"Describe the best thanksgiving leftover creation you've ever concocted. Make one up if you've never stooped to using Thanksgiving leftovers for a month after the holiday. Whether it be a sandwich with all the ingredients or a dessert mixture with 6 different pies, make it awesome and make it tasty."

Try out 1,000 writing prompts to get your creative turkey juices flowing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

For some people, coming up with countless ideas for stories, songs, poems and scripts is second nature. For us normal folk, writer's block hits us like a ton of bricks. "1,000 Creative Writing Prompts" is a collection of ideas that can jump start your pen back into action with subject matters ranging from the seasons to Shakespeare, your first love to the Fourth of July and even your high school prom. The book also includes several essays to get you started today!

"From holidays to seasons, from memories to "the weird," there is something for even the pickiest writer...Bryan Cohen's prompts are, in my opinion, pure genius in their construction...Don't delay, though. Right now he has it marked down to a ridiculously low price, but I can't guarantee the sale will still be in effect when you get there."
Deb Gallardo, Story Ideas Virtuoso

http://www.amazon.com/000-Creative-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B0044DEL7C


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

_1,000 Creative Writing Prompts_ has sold over 15,000 copies. It's become a must for the reference desk of many writers and teachers and has even been the starting ground for novels, poems and songs. Take a sledgehammer to your writer's block today by making this book a part of your digital bookshelf.

http://www.amazon.com/000-Creative-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B0044DEL7C


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you a blogger running out of ideas to write about?
Are you a fiction writer looking for inspiration for your next book?
Are you a newbie who wants to get your first words on the page?

1,000 Creative Writing Prompts may be the answer for you! Buy the book today!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Bryan Cohen said:


> More than 20,000 people have bought _1,000 Creative Writing Prompts_ to help them beat writer's block to a pulp.
> 
> See why so many writers are getting this book for their digital shelves


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A must have for any writer's digital shelf!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you a blogger running out of ideas to write about?
Are you a fiction writer looking for inspiration for your next book?
Are you a newbie who wants to get your first words on the page?

1,000 Creative Writing Prompts may be the answer for you! Buy the book today!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

_1,000 Creative Writing Prompts_ is a must for the reference desk of many writers and teachers and has even been the starting ground for novels, poems and songs. Take a sledgehammer to your writer's block today by making this book a part of your digital bookshelf.

http://www.amazon.com/000-Creative-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B0044DEL7C


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A must have for any writer's digital shelf!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

_1,000 Creative Writing Prompts_ has sold over 15,000 copies. It's become a must for the reference desk of many writers and teachers and has even been the starting ground for novels, poems and songs. Take a sledgehammer to your writer's block today by making this book a part of your digital bookshelf.

http://www.amazon.com/000-Creative-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B0044DEL7C


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

For some people, coming up with countless ideas for stories, songs, poems and scripts is second nature. For us normal folk, writer's block hits us like a ton of bricks. "1,000 Creative Writing Prompts" is a collection of ideas that can jump start your pen back into action with subject matters ranging from the seasons to Shakespeare, your first love to the Fourth of July and even your high school prom. The book also includes several essays to get you started today!

"From holidays to seasons, from memories to "the weird," there is something for even the pickiest writer...Bryan Cohen's prompts are, in my opinion, pure genius in their construction...Don't delay, though. Right now he has it marked down to a ridiculously low price, but I can't guarantee the sale will still be in effect when you get there."
Deb Gallardo, Story Ideas Virtuoso

Buy the book today!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you a blogger running out of ideas to write about?
Are you a fiction writer looking for inspiration for your next book?
Are you a newbie who wants to get your first words on the page?

1,000 Creative Writing Prompts may be the answer for you! Buy the book today!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

_1,000 Creative Writing Prompts_ is a must for the reference desk of many writers and teachers and has even been the starting ground for novels, poems and songs. Take a sledgehammer to your writer's block today by making this book a part of your digital bookshelf.

Buy the book today!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A must have for any writer's digital shelf!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

_1,000 Creative Writing Prompts_ has sold over 15,000 copies. It's become a must for the reference desk of many writers and teachers and has even been the starting ground for novels, poems and songs. Take a sledgehammer to your writer's block today by making this book a part of your digital bookshelf.

Buy the book today!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

For some people, coming up with countless ideas for stories, songs, poems and scripts is second nature. For us normal folk, writer's block hits us like a ton of bricks. "1,000 Creative Writing Prompts" is a collection of ideas that can jump start your pen back into action with subject matters ranging from the seasons to Shakespeare, your first love to the Fourth of July and even your high school prom. The book also includes several essays to get you started today!

"From holidays to seasons, from memories to "the weird," there is something for even the pickiest writer...Bryan Cohen's prompts are, in my opinion, pure genius in their construction...Don't delay, though. Right now he has it marked down to a ridiculously low price, but I can't guarantee the sale will still be in effect when you get there."
Deb Gallardo, Story Ideas Virtuoso

Buy the book today!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you a blogger running out of ideas to write about?
Are you a fiction writer looking for inspiration for your next story?
Are you a newbie who wants to get his or her first words on the page?

More than 15,000 people have added this to their writing toolbox. Check it out and see if it's right for you, too!

1,000 Creative Writing Prompts


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

More than 15,000 copies sold! Find out why so many writers have put this book on their digital shelves.

1,000 Creative Writing Prompts: Ideas for Blogs, Scripts, Stories and More


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you a blogger running out of ideas to write about?
Are you a fiction writer looking for inspiration for your next book?
Are you a newbie who wants to get your first words on the page?


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

1,000 Creative Writing Prompts is a must for the reference desk of many writers and teachers and has even been the starting ground for novels, poems and songs. Take a sledgehammer to your writer's block today by making this book a part of your digital bookshelf.


----------

